# I cant take it anymore......Co2 please....



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok, so after MUCH browbeating, I have finally decided to go with pressurized Co2. It seems that the solution to many of my issues and the answer to many of my questions always started with - "well, you should try adding some Co2 to your set up..." So here I go, over the deep end. Here is my current set up:

Equipment
72 gallon bow
Eco complete and pool filter sand
Moderately planted
130 w / 6700k

Fauna
9 Zebra Danios
5 Oto's
5 Rummy's
6-8 Harlequin Rasboras (still pending)
4-6 Panda or Skunk Corys (still pending)
4-6 Cherry barbs (still pending)
8-10 Cardinals (still pending)
a bunch of Cherries

Flora
Anachris
Rotala
Ludwiga
Vals
Crypts
Anubias
Pellia
Moss (flame and christmas)
Java fern (narrow leaf)
Riccia (still pending)

I am currently dosing the following:

Flourish once a week
Excel every other day
NPK was supposed to commence this weekend, but it seems that it wont start till next weekend.

Anyway, my question is this:

I need some help on deciding what I need to buy and where I should buy it. I want a decent COMPLETE system and I dont want to spend more than $150. Is this possible??? If it is, where can it be found??? If it isn't, what can I expect to pay??? And I need a list of everything that would be needed to get this running.

Thanks folks....


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you have a canister filter?

If so then you need to build a DIY reactor. See my Guide for the simplest method to do so.

Then you need a regulator with a needle valve and check valve.

Then you need a cylinder. See my Guide for hints on where to find a cylinder and if you should buy or rent.

It's work to get it all setup for under $150. It can be done but you have to be willing to do some work and be a bit lucky in the cylinder department.

Realistically you should budget more like $175-$200. Especially if you want a regulator with a solenoid.

The minumum needed is:
Cylinder
Regulator
Needle valve
Check valve
Tubing
Diffusion method

If you want to put the system on a timer then you need to add a solenoid.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Good morning Mr. Grigg. You always come through with good info. You chimed in on my last thread, and it was your suggestion that you "would add the Co2 if it was your system" that made me decide. I know that you offer the setups on your site, so if I budget $175-$200 how much more stuff will I still need??? or does that cover everything??


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

5 lb Al cylinder...$61
regulator...$41
needle valve...$20
check valve...$7
tubing and misc brass connectors...$10
CO2 gas...$10

I would inject the CO2 directly into the intake of your filter. Works fine as a reactor chamber. There is no need to raise the CO2 level beyond 15-20 ppm.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

crispo069 said:


> Good morning Mr. Grigg. You always come through with good info. You chimed in on my last thread, and it was your suggestion that you "would add the Co2 if it was your system" that made me decide. I know that you offer the setups on your site, so if I budget $175-$200 how much more stuff will I still need??? or does that cover everything??


Not sure I understand the question.

I listed all the needed parts in my first reply. For $175-$200 you can get everything you need.

I prefer not to inject the CO2 into the intake of my filter. I do know people who have ruined filters by doing so. Especially when the CO2 systems had no solenoid. Power goes out and CO2 system continues to bubble CO2 into the intake. Power comes on and the filter is air locked from all the CO2 in the system.

Also most canister filters have the impeller at the top of the water column so the CO2 really doesn't reach the impeller.

I would much rather have a reactor plumbed into the output of the canister filter.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd prefer to go with the safer route, however, I already have an inline heater spliced into my output line. Can they both be lined up or would I have to completely re-hose my filter (I'm running an XP3 by the way).


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey crispo just running your CO2 into your intake is a great idea also. Its much easier to do and even if the co2 doesnt reach the impeller the important thing is that it never reaches the surface of the water in your tank. I also think buying a power head and pumping co2 into the power head is a great way to difuse it.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey crispo i would think about a bit more lighting myself if you are having problems.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not necessarily having problems, just kinda limited in my plant selection is all. Also, I want to give the plants that I currently have and the new ones that will come in the future the best possible chance to flourish. Hey Snow...the shrimp are "glowing" by the way!! Thanks again. I really didnt want to get into the higher light just yet. I was more interested in going with the co2 for now. The higher light will put me into another realm altogether and I'm not sure if I'm ready for that commitment just yet.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

crispo069 said:


> Can they both be lined up or would I have to completely re-hose my filter (I'm running an XP3 by the way).


Yes you can have both inline heater and Co2 reactor on the same canister return line.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

crispo069 said:


> I'd prefer to go with the safer route, however, I already have an inline heater spliced into my output line. Can they both be lined up or would I have to completely re-hose my filter (I'm running an XP3 by the way).


having the reactor inline along with the heater should be fine. once the water flow gets going, you shouldn't notice any noticeable drop in flow. if any.


----------

